
A Fifth of Android Apps Nose Into Private Data, Study Says - rpledge
http://www.linuxinsider.com/story/products/70278.html?wlc=1277988285
======
robotron
This has already been debunked. Note this update at the bottom of the article.
There are also several articles floating around completely debunking the
hyperbole.

"*ECT News Network editor's note - June 24, 2010: After the original
publication of this article, Google spokesperson Jay Nancarrow provided ECT
News Network with the following statement: "This report falsely suggests that
Android users don't have control over which apps access their data. Not only
must each Android app gets users' permission to access sensitive information,
but developers must also go through billing background checks to confirm their
real identities, and we will disable any apps that are found to be m
alicious." "

